# Candling Help



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

What is the best method/technique for candling brown eggs? I have used a mag lite but it is SO hard to see. Any input would be very much appreciated!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I always turned the lights off and just use a flashlight. Maybe your egg shells are thicker than usual...


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you using a mini mag? A smaller light is better, because then the egg seals off the light so it all goes through the egg, and not around it. If the light is to big, it will light up the shell too much and you won't be able to see through it.... I hope this is making sense! LOL! Eggs are usually pretty easy to candle once you figure out how. Even colored shells!  Good luck!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

sbaker said:


> Are you using a mini mag? A smaller light is better, because then the egg seals off the light so it all goes through the egg, and not around it. If the light is to big, it will light up the shell too much and you won't be able to see through it.... I hope this is making sense! LOL! Eggs are usually pretty easy to candle once you figure out how. Even colored shells!  Good luck!


I was using a regular Mag and just wrapping my hand around the outside. We are on day 13 and I swore I saw something moving around. I will try a smaller light so I can try to get a better look. Thanks!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope it works! It's always so amazing to see movement through the shells!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

sbaker said:


> I hope it works! It's always so amazing to see movement through the shells!


Thanks! This is my first time, and it is SO exciting!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I get an empty toilet paper roll. Put the egg at the top and the light at the bottom. Make sure that no light comes through the sides...and there ya go!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> I get an empty toilet paper roll. Put the egg at the top and the light at the bottom. Make sure that no light comes through the sides...and there ya go!


GREAT idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

I actually use a HUGE mag light with mine, in the dark and use my hand around it to cup the egg and I can see through 75% of my eggs!


----------

